# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Female Hair Line Lowering By Eugenix // 2500 grafts // Dr Arika and Dr Pradeep

## Pradeep Sethi, MD

Mrs. Singh, a 70 years old lady had got frontal fibrosing alopecia, FFA, which was stable. She was diagnosed based upon the clinical history and biopsy. It was stable for ten years. We took the case up and we did 2500 grafts on the front and we did less density than normal - around 25 to 30 grafts per sqm were planted and after 7 months the results started growing and by 1 year it was amazing. We have been following her up for the last 3 years and the results have been consistent.

Hair restoration is not only an option for men, but also women. Surgical hair restoration is a great option for women born with naturally high hairlines as well.To summarize, one has to make the right diagnosis and you have to ensure that there is no disease activity for many years. If you do less density and you follow the patient up, then it would ensure a long-lasting result. This is our experience.

----------


## jackscott0154

Wondering how to *increase website ranking on Google*? Well, if your answer is yes then you should visit Web Traffic. We are one of the top places that people trust for highly professional SEO services and more. We make sure that your website is seen in top Google results and you gain more visitors. Contact us now.

----------

